# Is + P brass needed for + P .38 Special loads.



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to be making up some + P loads in .38 Special. Some of my factory loaded + P ammo has the "+P" on the head stamp. I also see the Starline offers +P brass as well and standard brass for .38 Special. Is there really such a thing as + P rated brass and is that what I should use for such loads?
Or, do they just headstamp it that way to help ID what level the round is loaded to?


----------



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

It finally occured to me to visit the Starline Brass web site to see what they had to say on the subject. Here is what is posted on their site:

_38 SPL+P has no difference from the standard 38 SPL, other than headstamp designation for load segregation. Due to standard case design, will handle +P pressures with no problems. _

Less than stellar writing but it does answer my question.


----------

